# removing new departure sprocket



## bentpedal (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,
I need to change out the sprocket on a New Departure D hub. Could somebody please tell me how to get the sprocket off the driver/hub without the use of the tool that ND used to make for this purpose. I even bought the "Big book of Hubs" here on the CABE. hoping there would be  some current & practical sections with recognizable images for collectors on ways to service or rebuild hubs when new replacement parts aren't available, as well as the the specialized tools. Their wasn't. Would really appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## TOsborn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello, If I remember correctly the sprocket is threaded onto the hub, but with a backwards thread.  So while holding the hub, try and spin the sprocket off with a chain whip, or just tap it off with a punch and a hammer.  I had the same problem and I finally realized that it was threaded on backwards after hours of swearing.


----------



## bairdco (Jan 28, 2010)

i've used a rubber mallet and beat downward on the teeth to loosen them up. and yes, it's left handed thread, so go clockwise.


----------



## bentpedal (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. Easy to get mixed up on the thread directions. Depends on whether your viewing the hub from the drive side or the brake arm side I guess. Looking at the hub from the drive side/sprocket side the sprocket screws on clockwise/right hand thread. The "Sprocket Set Nut" is left hand thread. This I know because I have a rebuilt hub I bought that came with an unmounted skip & regular tooth sprocket. I don't trust my mind so I've screwed those sprockets on & off 20 times to make sure of the thread direction. This hub has a poor finish & the oiler cap is missing so I'm saving it for another bike.
 I found the oldest bike mechanic that I could, the owner of a small local bike shop I frequent. He can be a bit gruff but really knows about old bikes. He just doesn't like dealing with the public much & guys like me who waste's his time with silly questions like "whats this thing & whats it supposed to do & is it broke & how do I fix it?" Then I buy one spoke & leave. Sometimes though he just can't hide his enthusiasm that someone want's to get all these cool old bikes back on the road again.... so anyway, he told me I need to make a whip out of a piece of skip link chain. Then make a "cheater bar" a piece of pipe that you hammer kind of flat at one end so it fits over the brake arm fairly secure. Put the hub in an axle vice. Then hold tight the cheater bar while you use the whip to spin the sprocket off. You can use a torch to heat the sprocket up quickly before you try too. That's his method anyway. Marinating the threads with a penetrating oil can't hurt either. New Departure made a special tool to remove sprockets - good luck getting your hands on one of those-  so I've ordered a Park Tool Axle Vice. I'm sure I can find a piece of pipe to make the cheater bar. All I need now is a length of skip link chain to make the whip....nothin to it right?


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 29, 2010)

What works best for me is to leave the driver in the wheel and remove the lock ring which unthreads in the same direction as the sprocket would go if you were pedaling. Then put the sprocket in a vise. Your contact points will be the edges of the either 2 or 3 teeth, so the wheel will end will parallel with the bench.  Close the vise good and tight. Grab the wheel at 3 and 9 o'clock and turn the whole thing counter clockwise and break loose the sprocket. Works every time.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 29, 2010)

*Morrow??*

I tried Scott's method on a Morrow sprocket - it didn't budge - is this removed the same way???
Thanks


----------



## bentpedal (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Scott,  Your method makes allot of sense. Right now the hub is just loose without a wheel, besides with your way I wouldn't get to buy another bike tool or spend time fabricating homemade gadgets- where's the fun in that. I keep telling my wife the world won't start spinning again until I get this done. I'm not sure she believes me, but she hasn't said anything yet.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 29, 2010)

halfatruck said:


> I tried Scott's method on a Morrow sprocket - it didn't budge - is this removed the same way???
> Thanks




Yep, works the same exact way on most hubs.


----------

